# CE Erstellung nach EN954-1



## E-Michl (10 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute.
Die alte Norm 954-1 Vermutungswirkung ist ja noch bis Ende 2012 zulässig.

Aber für die CE Erstellung gilt trotzdem die neue MRL 2006/42/EG und nicht die alte MRL 98/37/EG.

Ist das richtig???
Oder muss ich wenn ich die 954-1 verwende nach der alten MRL 98/37/EG ausführen?

Es geht um eine Änderung einer älteren Maschine die mit Neuen verkettet werden soll, und ein Gesamt CE für die komplette verkettete Anlage erstellt werden.

Sonst verwenden wir schon die neue 13849 und die neue MRL 2006/42/EG. Nur in diesem speziellen Fall wäre viel einfacher und billiger, da Sistema nicht benötigt wird.

(Wie soll ich eine 20 Jahre alte Anlage mit Sistema bewerten, dann müssten alle Sicherheitskomponenten ausgetauscht werden, damit wir Bauteilwerte für die Berechnungen haben)


----------



## jora (10 Dezember 2010)

Hi,

also ich würde die EN 954 nicht mehr verwenden, auch wenn sie noch harmonisiert ist.
Man ist als Hersteller verpflichtet immer nach dem aktuellen Stand der Technik zu bauen und das ist beim besten Willen bei der alten Norm nicht mehr gegeben.

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (10 Dezember 2010)

*Altmaschine*

hat die Altmaschine schon ein CE-Zeichen?

20 Jahre, wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (10 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,


> Die alte Norm 954-1 Vermutungswirkung ist ja noch bis Ende 2012 zulässig.


  31.12.2011 ist richtig.



> Aber für die CE Erstellung gilt trotzdem die neue MRL 2006/42/EG und nicht die alte MRL 98/37/EG.


  Alle Maschinen die nach 31.12.2009 in Verkehr gebracht werden müssen der MRL 2006/42/EG entsprechen.



> Es geht um eine Änderung einer älteren Maschine die mit Neuen verkettet werden soll, und ein Gesamt CE für die komplette verkettete Anlage erstellt werden.


 

  Siehe Anhang.


----------



## E-Michl (14 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> hat die Altmaschine schon ein CE-Zeichen?
> 
> 20 Jahre, wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?
> 
> ...



Alle Maschinen (die Neuen wie die Alte) haben Komformitätserklärungen oder Herstellereklärungen. Es muss nur über die Vekettung aller Anlagen ein Gesamt CE erstellt werden.
Aus Zeit und Kostengründen, möchten wir die EN954-1 anwenden. Damit Sistema nicht benötigt wird.


----------



## Tommi (14 Dezember 2010)

*Verkettung*

Hallo, 

Du kannst 954 formell noch machen, solange keine C-Norm 
die 13849 ausdrücklich fordert.

Das ist mein Kenntnisstand.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Ide (15 Dezember 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 31.12.2011 ist richtig.
> 
> ...



@safety:
Hätteste du auch eine solche Checkliste für eine neue Anlage MIT CE-Zeichen?
Und leider herrscht hier bei uns auch immernoch großes Rätselraten was zu der zugehörigen CE-Dokumentation gehört. Gibt es für sowas auch ne Checkliste? Leider ist mir das ganze mit dem CE-Zeichen noch immer ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln.


----------



## Safety (23 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
   sehe Dir mal den Anhang VII in der MRL 2006/42/EG an.


----------



## Ide (11 Januar 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sehe Dir mal den Anhang VII in der MRL 2006/42/EG an.



Das hat schonmal ein wenig licht ins dunkel gebracht. Danke!


----------

